# Maine **** question.



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

Those of you with Mc's. Does you cat like towers? Ours could care less. Seems she prefers the ground unless it's a chair or window sill.

What toys/items do you have for your mc?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Azalia is a brown tobie, but she has a smidge of **** in her, and she doesn't like to be up high either, and not too much climbing. She likes the ottoman's to sleep on, which are about 1.5 feet off the ground. She'll sit at the window perch for hours, and most of the time is content to watch the others play. She gets into her playful moods and runs around, but it's not very often. She likes wand toys, DaBird (but what cat doesn't?), the laser pointer, and the hex nano bugs. In a nutshell, she likes toys which are either interactive or move on their own. She likes for someone else to do the work...lol


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, Holly will go to the top of the cat tree and sleep up there, top of fridge, and top of kitchen cabinets. But she also loves the hammocks on the windows, the back of the couch and the floor. Basically, that girl can make herself comfortable anywhere. 

She loves toys that she can toss and chase and Da Bird of course. And she makes up her own games...like pulling up all the heating vents. She's curious about everything, has to help with everything. She loves dripping faucets and is still mad that I replaced the kitchen faucet several months ago. 

Her personality is very true to the breed description.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

When Samantha was young she loved the high ground, she'd leap to the top of the kitchen cabinets, my bookcase and the armoire in my bedroom.
One of her favorite things was leaping from the armoire to my bed, I thought it was cute too until she did it in the middle of the night.
I've seen videos of people who have multiple Maine Coons and large cat towers and the cat are all over them.
These aren't Maine Coons but they seem to be having a good time.


----------



## NniferLee83 (Jun 16, 2011)

My aunt had a MC that wasn't a fan of being high-up either. He preferred "nesting" in lower spots. She bought him one of those kitty-tubes that he just adored. And fuzzy mice (the kind with catnip inside). My Heaven's there were fuzzy mice everywhere.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Tufty likes the top shelf of the cat trees, top of the closet, top of the kitchen cupboards, and on top of the mantle.
Pixel won't go higher than the back of the recliner and prefers the low hideyholes.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasha likes her cat perches as well as the fridge or window sill. She is also just as happy on my pillow and snuggles in the bed.

As to toys? We adopted her as an adult and she has never been big into toys. One thing she has always loved are tiny stuffed animals or the fake mice. She will carry them to our bed and bury them under a pillow. 

She will also carry around my hubby's dirty socks from the hamper =/

she seems to be more of a collector then a hunter.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

praline said:


> she seems to be more of a collector then a hunter.


Holly too...one day I picked up a sweatshirt off the floor of the closet and a couple little mousies fell out of it...and there were 2 or 3 more in one of the pockets...she made a little nest for them :lol: (I know it was her...she's the one that walks around the house with mousies in her mouth).


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Yup ~ Sasha makes little nest under my pillows on my bed. This past week she has been collecting the kitten toys that seem to get misplaced and putting them under the pillow as well. I always thank her for her presents.:wink


Something else about Maine Coons ~ and sadly I don't know a lot about them even though I have lived with one for 11 years hehe ~ is how not hunters they are. At least sasha who seems to not have much of a prey drive at all. 

We adopted her at a shelter 11 years ago. She was set to be put to sleep the next day. The lady at the pound told us she was ... get this.. a NFC lolol
she said she was a purebred NFC and the owners didn't want her anymore but didn't know why. Back then I knew so little about cats I believed her. It wasn't until a few years later when I saw a show on TV about Maine **** cats and I knew in a millisecond that sasha was a Maine ****. I don't know if this means she is a purebred Maine **** or the worker was wrong about that part too?

Sasha doesn't chase toys or stalk things like I see other cats do. She would rather carry and snuggle with something and nest with her treasures then actively hunt. She also seems to like to be up high but not as a balancing act. She is no acrobat lol
She likes the top of her cat condo, and the fridge but those are both wide open spaces. I have always contributed this to her being without front or back claws. She will jump up on a platform and sleep but won't tight rope walk. 

With the kittens they are always jumping up on something. Sparta figured out how to get to the top of my daughter's curtain rod today <sigh>
Sasha would never be found up there but rather sunning herself at the window. 

To me (and I am not a cat expert) she also seems calmer and more laid back then most cats. She never gets the midnight crazies or runs through our house like its on fire. If I see Sasha RUN ~ then something is wrong and I am getting out of the house =p

Again I am not sure if this is the breed or just my girl.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is a full photo of Sasha. I still can't believe that animal control worker thought she was a NFC or that I believed it for a couple of years LOL

If that isn't a Maine ****, I am not sure what is =p


At 15, she can still turn heads with her beauty :love2


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Interesting...I've never been able to see a significant difference between an MC and a NFC. What characteristics does she have that makes you clearly believe that she is a Maine **** and scoff at the idea that she is an NFC?


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> Interesting...I've never been able to see a significant difference between an MC and a NFC. What characteristics does she have that makes you clearly believe that she is a Maine **** and scoff at the idea that she is an NFC?


This video is what confirmed it for me. The Main cat in the clip (around the cats 101 sign) is my Sasha's twin. I am serious they look identical.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Here's a site where the points out the differences between a MCC and a NFC and a Siberian.
One of the major differences is the NFC and the Siberian have slightly longer rear legs which gives them a raised rear end also the MCC's tail is as long as it body, nose and ears are slightly different too.
Solacefarm Siberian Cat Library - Differences between the Siberian Cat, Norwegian Forest Cat and Maine ****


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Great link! I have NFCs, and I'm not sure I'd be able to pick them out of a line up of MCs... And true to their breed, they like forests )


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent link! I can usually tell MC from NFC ---NFC has smaller ears and wider set and shorter body than a MC with a straighter profile, whereas MC's dips slightly. I would likely have difficulty distinguishing a NFC and a Siberian tho as they're more similar.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

AHHH I give up now. She looks like ALL THREE <sigh>

she is a breed unto her own =p

I thought only the Maine ****'s had the M on the forehead? She has a very solid M.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is a Siberian that looks JUST like Sasha










It does seem with the NFC I see, their nose is more pointed and narrow, does that make sense? Here is a face shot of a NFC:












Sasha's face is more like the above Siberian photo or
Like This Maine ****:
http://cache2.allpostersimages.com/p/LRG/26/2672/AC6UD00Z/posters/ruta-tony-maine-****-cat.jpg


Here is Sasha, what do you think?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Any Tabby can have the "M" on the eye brows.
A MMC has a more squarish muzzle, the nose is concave in profile and their tail is the same length as there body.
Both the NFC and the Siberian have slightly long hind legs, this raises the rump, also there there tails are slightly shorter then their bodies.
I find it remarkable that the 3 breeds are so similar but developed far apart in harsh cold climates.


----------

